# Where to go?



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

I wanted to get advice on a good area to work in. 

After this fall i will be done with my associates degree for applied science in electrical skilled trades. Prior to that i have had experience as an aviation electrician in the navy, construction work with paving/excavating, and building maintenance.

I've started the paperwork for the application into NJATC at Local 8 here in Toledo but i am not confident that ill get in right away. If i do get in then great but im thinking i will be looking in other areas. Besides that I wouldnt mind moving somewhere with a stronger economy. Is there anyway i can find out which areas are most in need of electricians?


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I am glad that you are willing to relocate, and not stay and try to tough it out in a state that has been hammered so hard by the loss of industry.

It makes me mad to think about how even just ten years ago, so much more stuff was still made here in this country. Not to change the subject, but free trade did not bring us all the additional jobs we were promised. Al Gore sat on TV and promised free trade would boost our exports. Right on Larry King. I hope the ashhole burns in hell for lying to us like that. Makes me wonder if everything else he told was a lie too. Unfortunately, I don't believe in hell, but the cawksuckers who sold us down the road make me want to believe its real.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Like it or not the world trade situation was changing and there was no way to go but into the mix. We could have held off for a few years but sooner or later we had to join the world in trading.

As everyone tries to help out poor nations this will only get worse. Help the poor nations become affluent aka China and India and you give tax dollars to get them on their feet then position them to knock you down.

How many times are we going to feed Africa, give them medicine (at reduced rates), bail out their corrupt governments, give money to UN forces to maintain peace. Let them fail as we should have let GM fail.


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

so does anyone have any advice on this?


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

Seems you have enough schooling.. Just find a city you like and take the state of city journeymans test. go out and start working, if your keen on the ibew with go down to the hall with your lic. and talk to membership development or the business manager tell him why you want to join, and take it from there.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Texas. The women are hot, REAL HOT, and I hear the work is steady. And if you're gay, I heard an old saying once, something about steers and something I can't remember, but you would like that too.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

leave the kid alone you old fart


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

HaHa, i yeah i heard that saying too. Ive heard more than once that Texas is doing good right now. Texas maybe a little further than i want to go right now though.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mtc701 said:


> HaHa, i yeah i heard that saying too. Ive heard more than once that Texas is doing good right now. Texas maybe a little further than i want to go right now though.


Maybe decide if you want to "work in a right to work state."


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> Maybe decide if you want to "work in a right to work state."


 " right to work " ? is that the same as a " right to make a living and feed your family " state ?:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Maybe decide if you want to "work in a right to work state."


So you would take unemployment or welfare over working in let's say Virginia.


Good philosophy.


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

brian john said:


> So you would take unemployment or welfare over working in let's say Virginia.
> 
> 
> Good philosophy.


I am not entirely sure what a "right to work" state is. I have worked since i was in grade school and never taken unemployment. As long as i am working, i dont think i would mind.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

brian john said:


> So you would take unemployment or welfare over working in let's say Virginia.
> 
> 
> Good philosophy.


Since I work in Wa state and unenjoyment is $630 a week, then yes. Why would I travel to a right to work state, earn low wages, make my house payment, and pay for somewhere else to live.


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone happen to live in Columbus, Oh that works in a union? I've been there before and i liked it alot. If i have to i could move out of state but for now i think i wanna stay in Ohio.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you might wanna go back in the navy for a couple years if that's an option.


----------



## mtc701 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well it's only been about a couple years since i started this thread but i am happy to say i was finally offered an electricians job


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mtc701 said:


> Well it's only been about a couple years since i started this thread but i am happy to say i was finally offered an electricians job


Congratulations.


----------

